
Most system administrators prefer firewall GUIs over CLIs - selmat
https://www.zdnet.com/article/most-system-administrators-prefer-firewall-guis-over-clis/
======
apotatopot
Hmmm. Probably because they're sending reports to managers who love pretty
colors? I love my CLIs.

------
mattbillenstein
This is why sys admins are out of style - check your firewall/switch configs
into git, version them, code review them, automate their deploy to your fleet.

Firmware as well...

------
KiDD
You don’t say?

